# 500W Halogen Flood Lamp LED Bulb



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

Does anyone know if there is a direct replacement LED drop in that is for the 500W Halogen Flood Lamps? I'm getting tired of buying replacement bulbs and LED would be so much brighter. If there is one out there please post a link, thanks guys and gals.
fits this type of work light
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200596299_200596299?utm_source=Criteo&utm_medium=ActiveUsers&utm_campaign=facebook&utm_content=234x104


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I doubt you will be able to find any LED replacement for a 500W bulb.. and if they exist, I'm sure they are way expensive and wouldn't be any brighter (but maybe a different color temperature). I have several of those type lights and I get my bulbs from HF for about a buck a piece. Never get tired of going to HF 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Maybe in a few years.


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

Another problem is the heat that LEDs emit. You would have to have some sort of heat sink as well, not to mention the circuitry to drive the LEDs.

You might lood at this video.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

how long does your bulbs last? mine seem to last about 8 hrs is why I'm thinking a led replacement.I know they make a t-3 led replacement bulb just they are low like 50w.
http://www.hero-ledstore.com/led-light-bulb-double-ended-r7s-c-1_281.html


----------



## klassenl (Feb 13, 2011)

I bought one of these when they were on sale for half price. This is about as close as you will get.

http://homehardware.ca/en/rec/index.htm/Plumbing-Electrical/Electrical/Light-Fixtures/Portable-Lamps/Work/108-LED-Eco-Zone-Portable-Work-Light/_/N-ntk0d/Ne-mmlk/R-I3646481


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

There are lights made that would replace the functionality (equivalent lumens and color) that might fit in a similar size case, but not a drop in replacement. My company sells LED solar power street lights and we have a 100 watt LED that will outshine a 1000watt metal halide light.

What you are looking for, if it's ever produced, would have to sell for around $100 so I doubt it would be cost effective for such a nitch market.

I have seen LED lights for retro fitting "can" recessed lights that produce about 800 lumens, close to a 100 watt bulb, for around $20 bucks. Maybe you could get 4 of these and make a fixture for them.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Negative. It would have to to a driver with the bulb. So more than likely it would be a whole fixture.


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

Here is an LED light claims to outputs 2500 lumens

Here is a good article about lumens, Lux, and watts


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Since the light output of an LED is loosely equal to 10 times its watts, that Northern Tool 2500 lumen, 30 watt light would be like a 300 watt Halogen without the heat.

Like I said, what you are looking for would have to sell for around $100, the Northern Tool light was $94.

And as others have said, the light will probably be a whole fixture instead of a drop in replacement.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

As I see it, that $94 light only emits 2500 lumens, and the $15 halogen puts out more than three times that amount (8000 lumens), so they aren't even close.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

So how long Should I expect a halogen to last? mine don't last more than about 8 hrs,even though the package say's I think 1k hrs.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Closest thing I've seen (without spending a fortune) is on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CZ75TWA/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=2MQL9HQMI5LQX&coliid=IIS0BAW3WSOAJ&psc=1. You would also need a heat sink and a driver so the total would be close to $40 for everything and you still would need a fixture to contain everything.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

In the just released *Woodsmith Guild Edition*, there is an article titled "Upgrade to LED Lighting".
In the article is a picture of a drop in 500W Halogen Bulb replacement LED. Although they list "sources & resources", this LED bulb is not listed.










I haven't been able to find ANY other reference to it ANYWHERE….
But it does look like it exists…. somewhere!!!

I hope someone can find it & posts a link here….


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

Here is a link.

And more on Amazon


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

A town nearby just replaced all their street lamps with LED bulbs, so high power bulbs do exist. I forget the price, but they were fairly pricey. Part of the money savings came from not needing to replace them every couple of years.

Google LED street lights and you will find many links for high power bulbs. The first link I clicked on had some 13200 lumen bulbs for $409 each. Total power is 120W in a 5.55" by 12.01" package.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

pjones46,
Thanks for the links.
Now to sort through and make sense of the specifications!!!


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

I saw a barn light LED at sames club yesterday for 50 bucks. It was bright. Kinda like the street lights of old.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Good to know it's out there. One bump on a jobsite and the halogens are toast.


----------



## Crank50 (Jan 31, 2014)

> Here is a link.
> 
> And more on Amazon
> 
> - pjones46


Those lights are equal to 50W and 70W halogen; way less than the 500W we were discussing.
And notice how big they are, might not fit some halogen fixtures

I love LED lights. They are fairly expensive, but really give off good light and save electricity and have a very long life. I have seven 100watt equivalent fixtures in my shop. I bought them last year and spent almost $300 on them.
BUT, the 500watt halogen replacement is going to be a fixture designed to use LED lighting elements specifically.


----------



## maryjames (Feb 20, 2015)

Usually Street lights links for high power bulbs but when you talk about LED Perimeter it had the same lumen bulbs with total power of [email protected]


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

If your halogen bulbs only last that long then you have an installation problem or 2. 
1. Never touch the bulb with your fingers! The oil will be deposited on the bulb and cause it to burn even hotter and last a short time. Use clean cotton gloves to install the bulb and wipe it down before and after with a clean paper towel to make sure there are no contaminates on it.
2. Make sure the contacts are also clean, no corrosion or oils, and are strong enough to make a good connection.


----------



## 49er (Jan 3, 2014)

I had been wondering about this for a while. I am glad you ask the question.


----------



## CypressAndPine (Jun 14, 2013)

High power LED's definitely exist. We have replaced our 1000W floods with LED's here on the oil rig. However, they are about $2000 each. The high wattage LED market is still very expensive as very few industries are adapting to them yet.

Some industrial manufacturers to check are:
Aura, Eaton Ceag, Hadar, and Hubbel Chalmit.


----------



## OnhillWW (Jan 10, 2015)

Hello, I am currently looking into this myself you may find an item or two of interest here:
http://www.rabweb.com/


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

> If your halogen bulbs only last that long then you have an installation problem or 2.
> 1. Never touch the bulb with your fingers! The oil will be deposited on the bulb and cause it to burn even hotter and last a short time. Use clean cotton gloves to install the bulb and wipe it down before and after with a clean paper towel to make sure there are no contaminates on it.
> 2. Make sure the contacts are also clean, no corrosion or oils, and are strong enough to make a good connection.
> 
> - mtenterprises


I use rubber/latex gloves to install the bulbs,And The fixtures are new both have the same problem,Could the fixtures being pointed down (these are "work lights") http://www.fleetfarm.com/detail/Designers-Edge-500W-Portable-Handheld-Work-Light/0000000081581?utm_source=googleps&utm_medium=shopping%2Bsearch&utm_campaign=google%2Bproduct%20search&gslfah&gclid=CjwKEAiA9qCnBRCb7ZDhvaHSyicSJABGFFHta8UxM3qnTRV_8mrSIidmD5hA0NIssxjpX3T1RZnJRRoC2njw_wcB.
Iguess what I should say instead of 500 W bulb but the lum's of one.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

http://lppenergy.com/led-wallpack/18-led-wallpack-vesta/126w-wallpack-light-vesta-hid-replace-300-525w-LE-WPV-126-57-MV-5
Here is a link to LLP Energy, a company who specializes in high power LED lights that replace up to 2000 Watt HID.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

looks like there giving those away.lol


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

^ Yeah, return on investment would take a while with a couple of those!


----------

